# GPT label for freebsd-swap missing



## da1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I noticed, on a test system, that if I do (example)

```
gpart add -s 1G -t freebsd-swap -l swap ada0
```
 I cannot see the "swap" label under /dev/gpt/. If however, I do the same but for  -t freebsd-zfs, the label is shown under /dev/gpt/.

Am I missing something here ? Shouldn't these 2 cmd's have the same behavior ?


PS: the gpt get's created like so:

```
gpart create -s gpt ada0
gpart add -s 128 -t freebsd-boot
gpart add -s 1G -t freebsd-swap -l swap ada0
gpart add -t freebsd-zfs -l disk00 ada0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

Works here.  Do you have more than one disk with the same 'swap' GPT label?  Although then you still ought to see at least one.


----------



## da1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I tested with 1 and 2 but when using 2, each hdd had another label. Tried (in VBox and on a real system) with 8.2-release in fixit mode and on a fresh installed 8.2 (both amd64).


----------

